# Muzzleloader season



## Burkcarp1

Is everyone ready for muzzleloader season or are some people scrambling to get ready like I am?


----------



## snag

I got my stuff together today and went out and shot a few rounds before the rain and colder weather coming. Past years I have my deer by now. So ready as I’m going to be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Ready and waiting!
Clothes and gear packed, possibles bag ready....even have some eats for the trip done,pulled and vac sealed:








Have yet to make a couple different sauces and pick up rolls from Texas Roadhouse. That will complete what I am bringing.
Others in group are ready and waiting as well.
We may not shoot any deer but we'll have fun and be full while we're doing it.
Can't wait...


----------



## crappiedude

I always gun hunt with my ML so I was ready when gun season ended.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Ready and waiting!
> Clothes and gear packed, possibles bag ready....even have some eats for the trip done,pulled and vac sealed:
> View attachment 287259
> 
> Have yet to make a couple different sauces and pick up rolls from Texas Roadhouse. That will complete what I am bringing.
> Others in group are ready and waiting as well.
> We may not shoot any deer but we'll have fun and be full while we're doing it.


Good looking fodder! Sounds like a good time to me but I have to ask do you go to hunt or eat?


----------



## fastwater

^^^ A little of both...or maybe a lot of one and a little of another. 
Hoping for some cooler...and especially dryer weather. Would like to get at least one season with some halfway decent weather.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ^^^ A little of both...or maybe a lot of one and a little of another.
> Hoping for some cooler...and especially dryer weather. Would like to get at least one season with some halfway decent weather.


Yeah I hear you on the weather situation. The gun season was a wash. I got a new front stuffer for Christmas and wanted to get her ready....


----------



## fastwater

That's great! 
What did you get and is she ready?
Or is that something you're going to do this week.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

crappiedude said:


> I always gun hunt with my ML so I was ready when gun season ended.


Me too, haven’t held a shotgun during gun season since I got my Encore back in 2001


----------



## bobk

I’m ready for some bone chilling cold weather and snow. I want to see those chocolate colored antlers coming through the woods! 
The encore is ready too.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> That's great!
> What did you get and is she ready?
> Or is that something you're going to do this week.


I got a CVA accura and no I haven’t shot it yet because I had to order a breech plug for blackhorn powder. As soon as that shows up I will put her to the test...


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Ready and waiting!
> Clothes and gear packed, possibles bag ready....even have some eats for the trip done,pulled and vac sealed:
> View attachment 287259
> 
> Have yet to make a couple different sauces and pick up rolls from Texas Roadhouse. That will complete what I am bringing.
> Others in group are ready and waiting as well.
> We may not shoot any deer but we'll have fun and be full while we're doing it.
> Can't wait...


the comradery with friends is always better than the hunt itself.



fastwater said:


> ^^^ A little of both...or maybe a lot of one and a little of another.
> Hoping for some cooler...and especially dryer weather. Would like to get at least one season with some halfway decent weather.


I always like it cold enough to get snow. with the ground white I can see a bird fly through the woods at 100 yrds. no problem tracking deer that runs off after being shot with snow on the ground.



Burkcarp1 said:


> I got a CVA accura and no I haven’t shot it yet because I had to order a breech plug for blackhorn powder. As soon as that shows up I will put her to the test...


is that the accura v2 with the easy to remove breach plug? I kept mine in the closet. when I went to get it to get ready to go hunting it was gone so I hunted with my encore. I wont go into how it got taken. I also had the thumb hole stock.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

sherman51 said:


> the comradery with friends is always better than the hunt itself.
> 
> 
> 
> I always like it cold enough to get snow. with the ground white I can see a bird fly through the woods at 100 yrds. no problem tracking deer that runs off after being shot with snow on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> is that the accura v2 with the easy to remove breach plug? I kept mine in the closet. when I went to get it to get ready to go hunting it was gone so I hunted with my encore. I wont go into how it got taken. I also had the thumb hole stock.
> sherman


Yes it has a easy to remove breech and a thumb hole stock, 30 inch barrel


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> Yes it has a easy to remove breech and a thumb hole stock, 30 inch barrel


very good, I think you'll love it. I liked mine better than my encore. my big or rather older brother bought mine for Christmas 2 yrs ago. I hunted with it 2 yrs then had to go back to my encore this yr. the breach plug comes out by hand and makes the gun easier to clean.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Burkcarp1 said:


> I got a CVA accura and no I haven’t shot it yet because I had to order a breech plug for blackhorn powder. As soon as that shows up I will put her to the test...


Great BC.
You will love the Accura. 
Hope she dials right in for you.


----------



## Redheads

Its still early but looks like the weather will be much different from last years -5 mornings.

ML season is one of my favorite times to be in the deer woods. 

The colder the better

Good luck


----------



## slimdaddy45

My Encore is ready if I am and I have a NEF Sidekick also but I switched to Blackhorn and don't know if it will fire it yet with the breech plug but Ive got a few loads of 777 so there both ready just decide which one I want to use the Encore has already killed 1 buck this yr in youth season . My back has eased up a lot so if it stays like it is I think Ill make it up to my blind


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I’ve been using the “Jim Skocky” gold sticks for a long time. Amazingly easy to clean and burns great with 150gr. charges. Sighted the Ol’ girl in with it over 15 years ago and have never touched it since. And have never squeezed the trigger without something dying afterwards lol.


----------



## Matt63

I spent 5 hours building a sled after pricing them and was shocked how much they were. Today I took my TC diamond express and made two shots to find out it is still dead on so I'm ready. All I need is a deer it's been a slow year so far haven't seen many and no shots yet but still have hope


----------



## slimdaddy45

Ive never hunted with the Sidekick its only been shot maybe 15 times since I bought it only reason I did buy it was it looks just like an old single barrel shotgun and it was on sale but it does shoot pretty good just haven't tried Blackhorn in it yet .When my boy got his buck I told him that was going to be his once he gets better at shooting he has only shot a 22 till youth season so for next yr we will work up a load of about 60 grn or so it don't knock the tar out of him cause he is not very big . Not sure how long of a shot he can do with that but the Encore he shot his deer with 60 grn BH but his shot was only about 25 yds and the bullet didn't pass thru but was against the skin on the opposite side so may have to go up a little on powder .Ive got a lot of testing to do to see what he can handle without scaring or hurting him


----------



## slimdaddy45

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Me too, haven’t held a shotgun during gun season since I got my Encore back in 2001


Ive got one of the original Encore's right after they 1st came out sounds like you do also it still looks brand new hell it aint got 50 shots thru it yet


----------



## Matt63

What's the difference between blackhorn and pyrodex I use 100 grains of.pyrodex with mine


----------



## CFIden

sherman51 said:


> the comradery with friends is always better than the hunt itself.
> 
> 
> 
> I always like it cold enough to get snow. with the ground white I can see a bird fly through the woods at 100 yrds. no problem tracking deer that runs off after being shot with snow on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> is that the accura v2 with the easy to remove breach plug? I kept mine in the closet. when I went to get it to get ready to go hunting it was gone so I hunted with my encore. I wont go into how it got taken. I also had the thumb hole stock.
> sherman


Was it in your pole barn?


----------



## Harry1959

Blackhorn 209 burns cleaner than any black powder or substitute. Don’t have to clean between shots. Black horn requires 33% less powder by volume to equal the same charge. blackhorn 209 is harder to ignite, if using it use one of the hotter 209 primers that is actually a shotgun primer. I switched over to CCI magnum primers after several miss fires last year when it was 8 below.


----------



## sherman51

CFIden said:


> Was it in your pole barn?


it was in my closet in the house. we had a couple of so called friends living with us because they had no place to go. i'll never let another guy in my house that needs a place to stay. I was trying to be a good guy and help them out and he steals my gun. a nice way to repay our kindness don't you think? he is in jail now on other charges. another friend got put in jail and when they went to church he beat the crap out of the guy for me. now he's in big trouble for what he did. i'm happy the guy got what was coming to him but I hate the other guy is in trouble.
sherman


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

slimdaddy45 said:


> Ive got one of the original Encore's right after they 1st came out sounds like you do also it still looks brand new hell it aint got 50 shots thru it yet


Yep original. Except mine is pretty beat up and has probably had 500+ shots thru it. I tried every powder and bullets I could get my hand on when I first got it in 01’. Probably killed a few truckloads of deer with it over the years plus many friends have borrowed the “ Ol’ Girl” over the years. Right around 2” groups at 200 yards when I do my part. Have added several centerfire barrels to it and chased deer in several states with it.


----------



## sherman51

slimdaddy45 said:


> Ive never hunted with the Sidekick its only been shot maybe 15 times since I bought it only reason I did buy it was it looks just like an old single barrel shotgun and it was on sale but it does shoot pretty good just haven't tried Blackhorn in it yet .When my boy got his buck I told him that was going to be his once he gets better at shooting he has only shot a 22 till youth season so for next yr we will work up a load of about 60 grn or so it don't knock the tar out of him cause he is not very big . Not sure how long of a shot he can do with that but the Encore he shot his deer with 60 grn BH but his shot was only about 25 yds and the bullet didn't pass thru but was against the skin on the opposite side so may have to go up a little on powder .Ive got a lot of testing to do to see what he can handle without scaring or hurting him


I went with 70 grs with my boys at 10 yrs old. it still kicked some but most shots were good enough to take deer at 50 yrds. my oldest son shot a Thompson center 45 cal and when my youngest got 10 yrs old I got him a small 50 cal. my oldest used the 45 until they came out with the inline rifles. 3 yrs ago I gave him a cva accura v2 early for Christmas. now he's taken 2 deer with the gun. my youngest got a Thompson center 50 cal a few yrs ago but doesn't do much hunting anymore. I would say 60 grns will kill deer as long as he don't try anything over about 50 yrds.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1

Well Boys I got her dialed in within an hour after the breechplug showed up. Going to fine tune her on Tuesday then I will be ready to go.


----------



## slimdaddy45

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Yep original. Except mine is pretty beat up and has probably had 500+ shots thru it. I tried every powder and bullets I could get my hand on when I first got it in 01’. Probably killed a few truckloads of deer with it over the years plus many friends have borrowed the “ Ol’ Girl” over the years. Right around 2” groups at 200 yards when I do my part. Have added several centerfire barrels to it and chased deer in several states with it.


Id like to get me a 45/70 or a 460 barrel for mine someday something legal here


----------



## fastwater

^^^Good deal! Glad you got her dialed in.
The Accura's can be real tack drivers.


----------



## fastwater

slimdaddy45 said:


> Id like to get me a 45/70 or a 460 barrel for mine someday something legal here


Was going to do the same for mine but by the time I priced everything out including another scope I figured if I ever decided to go centerfire I would just go ahead and get another rifle. By the time all was said and done, about another $100 I could get a new dedicated 450.


----------



## Muddy

fastwater said:


> Was going to do the same for mine but by the time I priced everything out including another scope I figured if I ever decided to go centerfire I would just go ahead and get another rifle. By the time all was said and done, about another $100 I could get a new dedicated 450.


You will be glad that you did


----------



## fastwater

Muddy said:


> You will be glad that you did


I know you're right Muddy. 
I've sure thought for some time about going centerfire.
Just enjoy the front stuffers too much.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I know you're right Muddy.
> I've sure thought for some time about going centerfire.
> Just enjoy the front stuffers too much.


yeah I give up gun and bow a long time ago and just hunt the stink pipe season now. there is nothing like the smell when the stink pipe roars. but not so much stink with 777 as with the old black powder. the last few gun seasons I used my muzzle loader to hunt.
sherman


----------



## Muddy

I’m going to round everything up and do some shooting today. 95 grains of Blackhorn and the Barnes Expander sabot.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I didn't get much time off for the Holidays, but am taking Friday off to get ready, pack and travel. Managed Monday off so will hunt Sat-Monday and camp out. Hoping for nice dry cool weather. I expect this to be the best season with all the rain endured earlier in the year.

Good luck to all.


----------



## fastwater

Muddy said:


> I’m going to round everything up and do some shooting today. 95 grains of Blackhorn and the Barnes Expander sabot.


Will be a good day to get it done. 



sherman51 said:


> yeah I give up gun and bow a long time ago and just hunt the stink pipe season now. there is nothing like the smell when the stink pipe roars. but not so much stink with 777 as with the old black powder. the last few gun seasons I used my muzzle loader to hunt.
> sherman


Have a few chores to get done today. If I have time before the Browns game comes on, may get the old TC Hawkins or Seneca out, dust em off and sling a few roundballs myself today.


----------



## fastwater

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I didn't get much time off for the Holidays, but am taking Friday off to get ready, pack and travel. Managed Monday off so will hunt Sat-Monday and camp out. Hoping for nice dry cool weather. I expect this to be the best season with all the rain endured earlier in the year.
> 
> Good luck to all.


Hope you get the one you're after FNF.
Good luck to you...as well as everyone headed out.
BE SAFE ALL !!!


----------



## sherman51

good luck to you all. even fw after he passed up our get together to go hunting with his stink pipe, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Muddy

The CVA Optima is right where I left it last year, 1” high @ 100 yards. It has been a heck of a gun over the years for a $220 gun. It has a really nice trigger on it. Very crisp, no creep, and light. The stainless barrel is very low maintenance. I still use alcohol to swab the barrel with Blackhorn. It cleans it very well and dries up. I always run my muzzle loaders dry. I never have misfires that way.


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Picked up a new TC encore pro hunter this year. Mounted my scope, boresighted, and off to the range. Got her all dialed in and ready to go. Blackhorn 209 and 290g Barnes TEZ. She’s a shooter


----------



## buckeyebowman

fastwater said:


> ^^^ A little of both...or maybe a lot of one and a little of another.
> Hoping for some cooler...and especially dryer weather. Would like to get at least one season with some halfway decent weather.


I have to agree with this. When my BIL and I head down to his hunting cabin of course we want a deer, and will hunt long and hard to get one. But, we don't believe in suffering! We don't want to "rough" it, we want to "smooth" it!


----------



## fastwater

buckeyebowman said:


> I have to agree with this. When my BIL and I head down to his hunting cabin of course we want a deer, and will hunt long and hard to get one. But, we don't believe in suffering! We don't want to "rough" it, we want to "smooth" it!


You've got that right BBM.
Still hunt hard daylight till dark everyday.
But long gone are the days of sleeping on the ground, eating MRI's and not having proper clothing.
Gonna have a decent place to lay my head(back won't tolerate anything different), good food and dry, proper clothing fit for whatever weather pops up.
Heck, fortunately, the cabin has electric...last year as cold as it was and knowing my back would give me fits since it was really acting up the week prior to season start, I even took the heating pad to sleep on. Glad I did. Back still let me know it was there everyday but was able to hunt daylight till dark not missing a day.


----------



## Tim67

fastwater said:


> Ready and waiting!
> Clothes and gear packed, possibles bag ready....even have some eats for the trip done,pulled and vac sealed:
> View attachment 287259
> 
> Have yet to make a couple different sauces and pick up rolls from Texas Roadhouse. That will complete what I am bringing.
> Others in group are ready and waiting as well.
> We may not shoot any deer but we'll have fun and be full while we're doing it.
> Can't wait...


Just came across this Fastwater, looks delicious. Good luck to you and your Crew. Be silent be safe!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> You've got that right BBM.
> Still hunt hard daylight till dark everyday.
> But long gone are the days of sleeping on the ground, eating MRI's and not having proper clothing.
> Gonna have a decent place to lay my head(back won't tolerate anything different), good food and dry, proper clothing fit for whatever weather pops up.
> Heck, fortunately, the cabin has electric...last year as cold as it was and knowing my back would give me fits since it was really acting up the week prior to season start, I even took the heating pad to sleep on. Glad I did. Back still let me know it was there everyday but was able to hunt daylight till dark not missing a day.


you sound like a old diehard hunter. I hunted all day at one time but after not seeing deer between 10:00 am and 2:00 pm for a few yrs I started coming in about 10:30 or 11:00 am until about 2:30 or 3:00 pm and eating and just spending time with the crowed. but to each there own. I can see that time spent hunting is better than not hunting mid day. but its just not for me. back when I gun hunted during the rut I spent more time in the woods. came in for lunch and stories about 11:00 am and back in the woods by 1:00 pm. but in ml season not so much. good luck and good weather to one and all.

if I wasnt going to the get together i'd try to talk you into inviting me to go hunting with you. I love ml hunting, I love ml hunting in the snow even better.
sherman


----------



## crappiedude

sherman51 said:


> after not seeing deer between 10:00 am and 2:00 pm for a few yrs I started coming in about 10:30 or 11:00 am


I just watched a small buck trailing a group of does out the back door at 12:30. Sitting in my living room I routinely see deer out and about during late mornings and even past noon.
I'm with you Sherman, I just can't do those all day hunts. I need a break, I get too bored during mid day. I usually come out of the woods at noon or so but I head back in by 1:30 - 2:00.
Even saying all this I rarely ever kill a deer before 9:00 and have killed a bunch of deer between 10:00 & noon.
I have no doubt I would kill deer if I stayed in the woods because they move all day long.


----------



## fastwater

crappiedude said:


> I just watched a small buck trailing a group of does out the back door at 12:30. Sitting in my living room I routinely see deer out and about during late mornings and even past noon.
> I'm with you Sherman, I just can't do those all day hunts. I need a break, I get too bored during mid day. I usually come out of the woods at noon or so but I head back in by 1:30 - 2:00.
> *Even saying all this I rarely ever kill a deer before 9:00 and have killed a bunch of deer between 10:00 & noon.*
> I have no doubt I would kill deer if I stayed in the woods because they move all day long.


Same here.
And I often contribute me taking these deer to other hunters running them to my area going in for lunch or coming back out.


----------



## tnt1958

Bass&Bucks said:


> Picked up a new TC encore pro hunter this year. Mounted my scope, boresighted, and off to the range. Got her all dialed in and ready to go. Blackhorn 209 and 290g Barnes TEZ. She’s a shooter


They will shoot!! I use,
T/C Pro Hunter
85gr. Blachorn 209 by weight on scale
275gr. Parker Ballistic Extreme bullets
CCI 209M Primers
Nikon Monarch 5 3-15x42 scope
All Spinjag loading jags and starter
1-1.5 inch [email protected] yds. all day


----------



## buckeyebowman

Muddy said:


> The CVA Optima is right where I left it last year, 1” high @ 100 yards. It has been a heck of a gun over the years for a $220 gun. It has a really nice trigger on it. Very crisp, no creep, and light. The stainless barrel is very low maintenance. I still use alcohol to swab the barrel with Blackhorn. It cleans it very well and dries up. I always run my muzzle loaders dry. I never have misfires that way.


If you read the instructions on a bottle of Blackhorn 209, it says to use petroleum based cleaners like you would with regular shotguns and rifles, and avoid water based cleaning products like you would use with blackpowder. I just switched to Blackhorn this year, so I guess it's back to Hoppe's and RemOil for me!


----------



## fastwater

You are right BBM about not using ware based cleaning solvents with BH209...only solvents for cleaning modern powder.
Hoppes and Rem oil is what I use as well.
And if doing a lot of shooting, I'll let the Hoppes set in the bore overnight to better help lift the plastic fouling out of riflings.
Have used other solvents such as Break Free and Gun Scrubber as well.
In my range bag, I carry a can of aerosol Brake Cleaner I use to spray on patch at the range. It's very good for keeping the plastic fouling down. Just have to be careful with it not to get on plastic/nylon stocks.


----------



## Bass&Bucks

tnt1958 said:


> They will shoot!! I use,
> T/C Pro Hunter
> 85gr. Blachorn 209 by weight on scale
> 275gr. Parker Ballistic Extreme bullets
> CCI 209M Primers
> Nikon Monarch 5 3-15x42 scope
> All Spinjag loading jags and starter
> 1-1.5 inch [email protected] yds. all day


I’ve heard great things about the Parker bullets and the spin jag. I started using the Barnes a couple years ago and the performance has been outstanding


----------



## Smitty82

Optima v2 Stainless
Blackhorn 209 70gr by weight
CCI 209 Mag Primers
250gr Barnes T-EZ Spitfires
Fiber optic Sights

I'm ready to get it done. in 2018 it was like -10 degrees, this year will be a little more comfortable however part of the reason I like Jan ML is cuz of the cold and snow. Either way im stoked and cant wait for Sat Morning. Its funny, I gotta force myself to get up for work, but the mornings I go hunting and fishing im up and adam like nothing.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Was actually wishing it was going to be a tad bit cooler than forecasted. Nothing like last year...but cooler with stable conditions. Would have loved some snow.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> ^^^Was actually wishing it was going to be a tad bit cooler than forecasted. Nothing like last year...but cooler with stable conditions. Would have loved some snow.


I agree. Thought about going fishing instead but....


----------



## crappiedude

No, no, no...the weather is just fine. Don't need the cold and snow to make me happy.


----------



## Muddy

I’m pretty happy with the forecast. It’s going to really nice to hunt on a sunny day for a change.


----------



## Burkcarp1

crappiedude said:


> No, no, no...the weather is just fine. Don't need the cold and snow to make me happy.


I do agree however the deer don’t move as good.


----------



## crappiedude

Burkcarp1 said:


> I do agree however the deer don’t move as good.


That's okay, the crappie fishing is pretty good right now


----------



## buckeyebowman

Bass&Bucks said:


> I’ve heard great things about the Parker bullets and the spin jag. I started using the Barnes a couple years ago and the performance has been outstanding


You can believe what you've heard about the spin jag! I bought a Super RAT (Rotating Accuracy Tool) from Precision Rifle and you can feel the difference when running a round down the bore. You can actually feel it spinning! With jags that "lock up" you can feel the sabot "stuttering" across the lands and grooves. There's one available from Traditions as well. 



Burkcarp1 said:


> I do agree however the deer don’t move as good.


That just depends on how many folks are out there and how many deer. Also, deer get up and move about every 8 hours. If you have their travelways figured out you have a chance. My BIL has a wall full of trophies from a private farm he hunts, and he's usually the only guy out there!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Well boys, tomorrow it starts. Feel free to post pictures of your kill. I’ll be out bright and early.


----------



## sherman51

tomorrow is the big day you've been waiting a yr for. good luck guys.
sherman


----------



## Flathead76

crappiedude said:


> That's okay, the crappie fishing is pretty good right now


It really is. I might leave the muzzleloader at home.


----------



## Flathead76

Just got mine dialed in on my new custom "lead" sled. Drilled and tapped a 20 pound chunk of lead on it. Works awesome.


----------



## Muddy

I’m going to take advantage of the nice weather to get my 5 year old son out again. I’m loving the forecast. Last year was fun in the brutal cold, but tomorrow looks like a darn good day to be out and just enjoying life. A deer would simply be a bonus.


----------



## slashbait

Hope to meet the maker of this in am!


----------



## Smitty82

Beautiful morning, heard more shots taken this morning than I did the first two days of gun season.


----------



## jonzun

Bagged a doe at 7:35am yesterday







in Holmes County. Son missed a doe shortly thereafter. Heard tons of shots. Saw at least 15 deer biggest buck was only a 6pt.


----------



## Muddy

The rain got me again! I thought we were in for a beautiful and sunny day, and that the rainy weather was a distant memory. Well last weeks rain, and a clogged tile put the CRP field that I was hunting under 1’-2’ of water. Screwed by the rain again! Oh well. We still hunted since we drove an hour to get there, and my blind was high and dry on an old railroad bed. Only saw 1 doe briefly at 50 yards. I ran some traps yesterday morning around 8:30 on my place and heard 5 shots on the farm south of me. Saw 1 guy walking the woods edge. Must have been a deer drive going on.


----------



## Matt63

It was the same story for me as all season not seeing nothing. I hunt a 65 acre farm in Ottawa county that's been in my family since 1920s there is about 20 acres of woods and still has standing soy beans. I'm getting alot of nighttime pics of deer and have seen very few during the day and evening. I'm getting discouraged but gonna keep at it going this afternoon and the next 2 mornings after that back to the xbow.


----------



## Deve

Burkcarp1 said:


> Is everyone ready for muzzleloader season or are some people scrambling to get ready like I am?


Scambling


----------



## turkeyt

My buddy and I went out this morning. My buddy harvested a nice 8 pt. When he field dressed it, it was full of corn. No agriculture anywhere where we hunt. I shot a dandy buck a couple years ago on the same property only it came from the opposite side of the property. It was full of corn too. I have read a lot of stories about guys not seeing deer regularly on their hunting property. When you have umpteen locals feeding year around then the deer will hit those feeders every night. Where do think those deer are going to be? I believe they go bed down instead of moving much during the morning because they are full. Has anyone ever field dressed a deer with an empty stomach? Lol. They have an adundance of corn and there is no reason to move around all day looking for food. Just my thoughts....


----------



## Flathead76

turkeyt said:


> My buddy and I went out this morning. My buddy harvested a nice 8 pt. When he field dressed it, it was full of corn. No agriculture anywhere where we hunt. I shot a dandy buck a couple years ago on the same property only it came from the opposite side of the property. It was full of corn too. I have read a lot of stories about guys not seeing deer regularly on their hunting property. When you have umpteen locals feeding year around then the deer will hit those feeders every night. Where do think those deer are going to be? I believe they go bed down instead of moving much during the morning because they are full. Has anyone ever field dressed a deer with an empty stomach? Lol. They have an adundance of corn and there is no reason to move around all day looking for food. Just my thoughts....


Unfortunately that's how most "hunt" these days.


----------



## Muddy

There’s corn piles everywhere. I see them all the time just driving down the road now that the leaves are all gone.


----------



## turkeyt

I know and see people loading up their carts with corn at RK and other places that sell corn. Ads all the time on buy sell sites for corn sales and some people spend thousands of dollars on feeding. All of that just to get an edge to get a trophy deer. Scouting and a lot of time in the woods like it was years ago has diminished. I guess real hunting has diminished too. Some people could buy a herd of cows on what they spend on feeding the deer. Gives me a good feeling everytime I harvest a deer that someone has been feeding. Thank you....Lol


----------



## Tim67

I hear and read all the time from Archery 'hunter' setting up on their feeders. How's that hunting that just watching a feed pile waiting to fire. Not much of a sportsman it's like chunking fish and using him nets.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I hunted southern Perry cty Saturday evening through Monday at lunch. Fair amount of pressure on the private land and the deer were moving. I saw almost 30 deer on the trip; 2 bucks 26 does. Saturday evening I had a nice 8 pointer come by in bow range chasing 2 does. The does took the high side and passed behind me 90+ yards up the ridge. He came low right by me focused on the does he never saw me. I already filled my buck tag so I was doe hunting only. I didn't see a doe that I wanted to shoot although several were 30-100 yards. I was mostly hunting just to be out. 

I also found evidence of new trespassers on both properties. Land owner's son is headed over to the northern property today to confiscate a brand new blind, sticks/stand, camera, and tri-pod Multrie feeder. He'll leave a note to pick up at his house.....doubt anybody shows up the last guy didn't for nearly $1,000 worth of gear. They hold onto it for a year then give it away to local hunters they are buddies with......you'd think people would learn to respect private property, but it is a never ending battle. He plans to set the feeder up in his backyard until the owner comes to retrieve it. He doesn't deer hunt but likes watching them. Seems he collects new hunting gear every year down there.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I will add I drove the public areas Sunday and Monday and there was little to nobody hunting the area. I saw 5 trucks total Sunday and only 2 Monday. We are talking thousands of acres.....the buck only rule is going to help a little in these areas imo. Private land in the area more does will be killed with the increased pressure which is exactly the plan (I think).


----------



## bobk

Flathead76 said:


> Just got mine dialed in on my new custom "lead" sled. Drilled and tapped a 20 pound chunk of lead on it. Works awesome.
> View attachment 288147
> View attachment 288149


Is that a public range?


----------



## mmtchell

I hunted aep in noble and morgan county on sat and sun ,,, did not see a hunter and only 3 trucks parked in area's ... that's it ,,, heard 2 shots on public maybe 50 on private ,,, hope they keep this rule ,,,, no amish either .....


----------



## floater99

I only had today to hunt got all my gear together last nite packed a lunch  woke this morning to high winds and downpour  stayed home and made stuffed cabbage oh woooo is mee


----------



## Tim67

Floater, Yeah it's blowing to beat the band here in Crawford county, got trash cans blowin down the road think gusts got to be over 50mph. So if you had gone out today, that deer would've had to either be pretty close or make a heck of.an adjustment on your shots. Just saying, can't control Ma nature, she's got a mind of her own, so unless you're bow hunting we wait until next year.


----------



## Flathead76

bobk said:


> Is that a public range?


Yes. State went and redone the one at Zaleski last year. They did a really good job on it.


----------



## Flathead76

View attachment 288703
Took one last rip today before the cold front messes them all up.


----------



## Tim67

Couple nice crappie there Flathead


----------



## bobk

Flathead76 said:


> Yes. State went and redone the one at Zaleski last year. They did a really good job on it.


Nice, I’ve been there but it’s been years ago. It looked like fresh gravel work in the background. Looks good.


----------



## Flathead76

bobk said:


> Nice, I’ve been there but it’s been years ago. It looked like fresh gravel work in the background. Looks good.


They put in an 80 yard rifle range on one side. Then on the other side they have a two stage pistol range. Both sides have 5 concrete bench on a concrete pad. Built wooden stairs to go up the hill on both sides.


----------



## Tim67

So I had a little bit of time yesterday, so went over to t th e range at the Club I belong to, Crawford county Sportsman club. A buddy gave me a new scope which he had on his shotgun that he traded. Decided to try to sight in before big ' Snowstorm'and after first 4 shots low and left was able to get it dialed right in on my TC Omega. Pics below show clearly; this was from 100+ yards. Back post was unintentional but tore that treated 4x4 up.. Very pleased with this scope though.






View attachment 290035


----------



## fastwater

Excellent shooting Tim.


----------



## Tim67

fastwater said:


> Excellent shooting Tim.


Thank you "Fastwater" so are you getting snow or rain there? Started snowing again today, coming down pretty heavy. Will message you a little later, going to clear sidewalks and take my dogs out. Until then take care


----------

